# Castle Hill Show Brewing Competition 2009



## Stuster (6/10/09)

Inner Sydney Brewers are pleased to announce that the Castle Hill and Hills District Agricultural Society Homebrewing Competition will be run this year at the showgrounds on 21st and 22nd November. The competition will be run by ISB club along with the Castle Hill Show society. There will a number of great prizes including a day brewing at Murrays Brewing, a brew day at St. Peters brewery, yeast prizes from Proculture Yeast Supplies and prizes from Country Brewer, Dave's Home Brew and Absolute Homebrew.

We're running the competition along BJCP lines, mostly following the AABC style guidelines, along with the BJCP ones for ciders and meads (yes, we are going to include these as well). The cut off date for entries is 7th November at various home brew shops around Sydney, or by post by 13th November or directly to the show itself by 14th November. Entries are $5 per beer/cider/mead. Please note that all entries MUST fill out the indemnity form along with the entry form.

Of course, we'll need lots of help with this so any interested judges/stewards please PM me or email me at the address in the comp info.

Full details are in the attached document, but if anything is mysterious or seems wrong please post here or contact me by PM or email. Good luck to all entrants.

Competition information. View attachment Castle_Hill_Show_Homebrewing_Competition_2009.pdf


----------



## Stuster (6/10/09)

Bumped for the (late) evening crowd. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Barry (6/10/09)

Good day Stu
Is it one entry maximum per sub class or some restriction per class?


----------



## Muggus (7/10/09)

Sweet! Been looking forward to this.
Thought i'd missed out whilst overseas!


----------



## petesbrew (7/10/09)

Good luck with running the comp, Stu & co.
And I'll try to enter my beers in the right styles this time round!


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (7/10/09)

Woot. Second comp! 

Hope to have a few brews ready for entry by then....


----------



## Stuster (7/10/09)

Barry said:


> Good day Stu
> Is it one entry maximum per sub class or some restriction per class?



Good question, Barry. In fact, such a good question I don't have an answer for you yet. Will get the organising committees heads together and get back to you soon.

Were you thinking of entering two beers for all of the sub-classes then? :lol:


----------



## mikem108 (7/10/09)

Barry only restriction of one beer per comp


----------



## eric8 (7/10/09)

Excellent!! Thanks to the ISB guys for taking on this comp and i hope it all runs smoothly for you.
I hope I can enter more than 1 beer this year!! And Muggus i hope you don't eneter that Styrian Bitter as i want to enter that one as well


----------



## floppinab (7/10/09)

mikem108 said:


> Barry only restriction of one beer per comp



I vote none  

It's not that we don't like you Barry..........


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (7/10/09)

Probably a stupid question, if entering a mead do you really have to supply a minimum of 500ml?

Cheers
DK


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (7/10/09)

DK said:


> Probably a stupid question, if entering a mead do you really have to supply a minimum of 500ml?
> 
> Cheers
> DK




Good Question - I've got a few sweet meads I'd like to enter - I think even Odin would have trouble drinking more than 100ML a session.


----------



## Barry (7/10/09)

Of course not two for all sub classes  . I better make it a real good one. I wont enter the 15/50 weizen, it must have been the bottle with dead rat in it. :lol:


----------



## Muggus (7/10/09)

eric8 said:


> And Muggus i hope you don't eneter that Styrian Bitter as i want to enter that one as well


I'd be lying if I said that thought didn't cross my mind...


----------



## Stuster (7/10/09)

DK said:


> Probably a stupid question, if entering a mead do you really have to supply a minimum of 500ml?
> 
> Cheers
> DK



Not a stupid question at all. I think that it'd be good if you do. I'd say we'd still judge it if you only send a smaller bottle, but the problem is that it's hard to make sure you pour a clean sample which would be enough for three judges in that case. Pouring enough so that the judges can judge the aroma well without getting any yeast sediment in there might be tricky with a 330ml bottle IMO.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/10/09)

Stuster said:


> Not a stupid question at all. I think that it'd be good if you do. I'd say we'd still judge it if you only send a smaller bottle, but the problem is that it's hard to make sure you pour a clean sample which would be enough for three judges in that case. Pouring enough so that the judges can judge the aroma well without getting any yeast sediment in there might be tricky with a 330ml bottle IMO.





Stu, from past comps I guess you'll have a rough idea of how the show might progress. When will the judging take place - Saturday or Sunday or both, AM or PM ? Thinking we might need to use that weekend to do the Xmas Case swap .. maybe kill two birds with one stone ? ... maybe ....


----------



## floppinab (8/10/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Stu, from past comps I guess you'll have a rough idea of how the show might progress. When will the judging take place - Saturday or Sunday or both, AM or PM ? Thinking we might need to use that weekend to do the Xmas Case swap .. maybe kill two birds with one stone ? ... maybe ....



Will depend on the usual variables Ian, but in previous years it has been AM and PM on Satdy and Sundy. Be surprised if this year is any different.

Am I allowed to say,..... bugger it I will................ the lunch the Show ladies put on for the judges has been worth coming along for on it's own. A definate step up for the usual snag sandwiches.


----------



## Stuster (8/10/09)

floppinab said:


> Am I allowed to say,..... bugger it I will................ the lunch the Show ladies put on for the judges has been worth coming along for on it's own. A definate step up for the usual snag sandwiches.



You mean...you didn't like the snags we had at last year's NSW comp....






Actually, couldn't agree more. Definitely a draw card for me too. 

Ditto to what Gav said about the times. Would be good if you could make it up for the comp, Ian. Might need to start you judging this time.


----------



## floppinab (9/10/09)

Stuster said:


> You mean...you didn't like the snags we had at last year's NSW comp....



No No Stu those were fine, the one's down in Bulli though :icon_vomit: only joking Illawarriors


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/10/09)

floppinab said:


> No No Stu those were fine, the one's down in Bulli though :icon_vomit: only joking Illawarriors




You'll keep h34r:..................I know where you live  


Just realised I'm on way back home after being at the Qld Case Swap the previous week, so looking good at a weekend at Castle Hill (where the f*%k is Castle Hill ? - just near Batemans Bay is it ? ) Love to step up and judge a flight - at least we'll get a laugh.


----------



## eric8 (9/10/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Castle Hill (where the f*%k is Castle Hill ? - just near Batemans Bay is it ? )


  Fatz you will be well of the mark if you go to Batemans Bay!!! I hope you are joking
Castle Hill is in Sydney.


----------



## floppinab (9/10/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> You'll keep h34r:



I don't know, I tend to go a bit woofey as the weather warms up :lol: 



Fatgodzilla said:


> .........I know where you live



I've got a motorbike these days.... you won't be able to catch me!!!!!



Fatgodzilla said:


> Just realised I'm on way back home after being at the Qld Case Swap the previous week,



You'll have done what B&T, QLD Case and god knows what else. Your palate should be well and truely sozzled by then!!!!! Perfect for judging


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/10/09)

floppinab said:


> You'll have done what B&T, QLD Case and god knows what else. Your palate should be well and truely sozzled by then!!!!! Perfect for judging




Yes, an early Xmas holiday. Three great consecutive weekends - may have to have alcohol free mid weeks !

Might even enter a brew in the CHS - my classic rauchbeer qualified via the ACT champs for the Nationals - not many bottles left but might put one in your show. I'll judge the pale ales - no dubbels, trippels or strong ales ! Where can I park and sleep ?


----------



## Stuster (13/10/09)

Bump.

Would any judges/stewards who are interested please contact me to let me know if you're interested. Either by PM or email to stusterbrewer at gmail.com


----------



## MattC (18/10/09)

Just a query, but being very new to this comp thingy I am wondering about a chocolate stout I have made with actual chocolate in the brew. It is in the style of a sweet stout. Do I have a choice to enter it as a sweet stout or a herb/ spice beer or does it HAVE to be entered in as a herb/ spice beer????


----------



## Stuster (18/10/09)

That's always a tricky one, Matt. It comes down to how much you can taste the chocolate. Is it obvious, does it make a big difference to the beer? If it does, then I'd enter it as a spice/vegetable beer. If not, then enter it as a sweet stout.


----------



## MattC (19/10/09)

Stuster said:


> That's always a tricky one, Matt. It comes down to how much you can taste the chocolate. Is it obvious, does it make a big difference to the beer? If it does, then I'd enter it as a spice/vegetable beer. If not, then enter it as a sweet stout.



Thanks Stu, think I will put into the spice/ herb category and time will tell if that was the correct decision....


----------



## O'Henry (19/10/09)

I too am not sure what category to enter my beer into. It was meant to be a special bitter, but cam out way darker, more like a brown. But on having read the specifications, I am unsure hwere to put it. It does have hop flavour, I would say moderate. It was flavoured with Styrian.

IMO aftr reading the style guidelines, it is too hoppy for an English browns but not enough for an American brown. It is too dark for a Special Bitter and not strong or matly enough for an ESB. Any ideas? Give up and focus on my fruit and wheat beers?


----------



## Jim_Levet (19/10/09)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='539363' date='Oct 19 2009, 01:45 PM']I too am not sure what category to enter my beer into. It was meant to be a special bitter, but cam out way darker, more like a brown. But on having read the specifications, I am unsure hwere to put it. It does have hop flavour, I would say moderate. It was flavoured with Styrian.

IMO aftr reading the style guidelines, it is too hoppy for an English browns but not enough for an American brown. It is too dark for a Special Bitter and not strong or matly enough for an ESB. Any ideas? Give up and focus on my fruit and wheat beers?[/quote]


..........old ale.....................?

James


----------



## O'Henry (20/10/09)

Jim_Levet said:


> ..........old ale.....................?
> 
> James



Yesterday I thought no, but now, after reading again it might be okay. But perhaps the hop flavour will be out of place. Need to get a brewer to try this and mull it over with me. Trouble is my local guru (mckenry) is away for a month. I guess I'll have to drink a few more and have the guidelines next to me for comparisson.


----------



## Stuster (20/10/09)

Would it work as a brown porter?


----------



## O'Henry (22/10/09)

Stu: I think that will be it. There is no roast, no chocolate or any other highly roasted malt flavours though. I will be there more for the feedback than anything else. Hoping to have 3. Only have hopes for one of them...


----------



## Muggus (22/10/09)

Any Presidents Choice award this year?


----------



## Stuster (22/10/09)

Muggus said:


> Any Presidents Choice award this year?



Not this year.


----------



## MattC (28/10/09)

Barry said:


> Is it one entry maximum per sub class or some restriction per class?



Do we have an answer on the above? I have two different APA's, can i only enter 1?


----------



## Stuster (28/10/09)

I'll make a ruling. Two entries per category, doesn't matter if both are in the same style. So you'll be fine, MattC. Maximum 16 entries, Barry.


----------



## MattC (28/10/09)

Thanks Stu, one other question... how will I differentiate between the two APA's on the labelling?


----------



## Stuster (28/10/09)

Call them APA1 and APA2. Just make sure you remember which is which otherwise you'll never know which one the judges liked and which one they hated. :lol:


----------



## MattC (28/10/09)

Stuster said:


> Call them APA1 and APA2. Just make sure you remember which is which otherwise you'll never know which one the judges liked and which one they hated. :lol:



Geez they might hate both yet... :unsure: 

Thanks stu


----------



## Barry (29/10/09)

What am I going to do with the other 9 beers? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Punter (29/10/09)

Barry said:


> What am I going to do with the other 9 beers? :icon_cheers:



Well Barry, you can always send them to me for evaluation


----------



## Gulpa (29/10/09)

Hi Stu,

Whats the go with American Amber Ale this year? Doesnt seem to be on the list or should this be entered somewhere else? 

cheers
Andrew


----------



## Stuster (29/10/09)

Gulpa said:


> Hi Stu,
> 
> Whats the go with American Amber Ale this year? Doesnt seem to be on the list or should this be entered somewhere else?
> 
> ...



Damn, damn, damn. Thought the categories covered everything but forgot that the AABC categories don't include American Amber for some reason. I'm afraid it's too late now, Andrew. You can still enter it in the specialty category though. Sorry about that.


----------



## Muggus (2/11/09)

Hey Stu,
I'm currently filling out the labels for my entries, and I was wondering if we're suppose to put our names on the individual bottles? Or do you I just send my entries in together and you have some sort of system of keeping track of whos beers are whos?
Can't remember how it worked out last year...I think it was different?


----------



## Stuster (2/11/09)

Muggus, the shop you drop them to should have some system that they can let me know about when I pick up your entries. Or at least I hope so, or I'll be in for an interesting weekend. :lol: I'll give the bottles entries when I collect them up and put those on the bottles as well. Don't put your name on the bottle though as that will mean stewards (or possibly even the judges depending on how we run it) would know who had made the beer. And if they know it's yours, I guess you'll have no chance.


----------



## Muggus (2/11/09)

Stuster said:


> Muggus, the shop you drop them to should have some system that they can let me know about when I pick up your entries. Or at least I hope so, or I'll be in for an interesting weekend. :lol: I'll give the bottles entries when I collect them up and put those on the bottles as well. Don't put your name on the bottle though as that will mean stewards (or possibly even the judges depending on how we run it) would know who had made the beer. And if they know it's yours, I guess you'll have no chance.


Haha no worries, cheers mate.
I'll put them all together in box and hand them in at the brew shop.


----------



## msheridan69 (2/11/09)

I'm going to enter 2 ciders - Is there a standard type of packaging required for a couple of PET bottles?

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (2/11/09)

msheridan69 said:


> I'm going to enter 2 ciders - Is there a standard type of packaging required for a couple of PET bottles?
> 
> Cheers



Are you posting them, or dropping them off at a shop, msheridan? If you are posting them, I've found that just wrapping them very well in bubble wrap works well enough. If you are dropping them off at a shop or the showground then no need for any wrapping, just include the forms etc.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (3/11/09)

Stuster and co., sorry in advance for the silly question (this is my first comp).

When filling out the entry form is this correct so far ?- - 

E.g. Entering a Doppelbock.

*Cat. No. - - 6
Style - - 6.4 
Style Description - - Doppelbock
Additional Info - - ???

What should i put in Additional Info? Sweet talk, etc?  

Cheers
DK*


----------



## Stuster (4/11/09)

DK said:


> Stuster and co., sorry in advance for the silly question (this is my first comp).
> 
> When filling out the entry form is this correct so far ?- -
> 
> ...


*

DK, that's it.  

Actually, there's no need for any more info with that style, the space is there for other entries like specialty beers, meads etc.

And just to remind any entrants that the closing date for entries at the brew shops is this Saturday. You can also drop them off at the showground next weekend. Good luck to all.

And still looking for more stewards and judges so if anybody is interested in joining in and seeing what happens behind the scenes then PM me. (You also get to try a whole lot of beers and the lunches that the show put on are really good.  )*


----------



## Thommo (14/11/09)

On my way now to drop entries off to the Showground. Should be a good comp.

Good luck everyone,
Thommo.


----------



## Stuster (14/11/09)

Yep, good luck to all entrants. I'm just back from the showground and we've got 155 entries with a couple more to be gathered from here and there. We really need a few more judges and stewards to make sure we can get through all the entries next weekend. PM me if you like drinking beer and eating a nice lunch.





(Oh, and also can be at Castle Hill showground next weekend.  )


----------



## mikem108 (16/11/09)

re: The judging and stewarding help:
Ok folks, help us out here, we really don't want to be judging 30 entry flights in a morning between two of us  , or God forbid have to judge our own beer in a flight.



Let Stu know asap that you will be attending on one or both of the days, if you've ever wanted to get involved in comps here's a perfect oportunity


----------



## petesbrew (16/11/09)

mikem108 said:


> re: The judging and stewarding help:
> Ok folks, help us out here, we really don't want to be judging 30 entry flights in a morning between two of us  , or God forbid have to judge our own beer in a flight.
> View attachment 33041
> 
> Let Stu know asap that you will be attending on one or both of the days, if you've ever wanted to get involved in comps here's a perfect oportunity


Mike, I can help on the Saturday. PM sent to Stuster.
Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Doc (16/11/09)

Looking forward to helping out on the Sunday.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## syd_03 (16/11/09)

G'day,

I will be helping on the Saturday as agreed at the show office on the weekend Stuster.

What time do you go till? Possible I may be able to help on the Sunday early if you still need helpers. I'll see how you are going for numbers on the Saturday.

Cheers Jason.


----------



## Stuster (16/11/09)

We're going to be starting at 10am sharp, so if all judges can arrive around 9.30 that'd be perfect. We should be finished by 4.30 or so. Lunch provided. Looks like we've got nearly enough judges or stewards now after a late flurry though you can never have too many.



Jason, if you could come for the morning session on Sunday that would be useful as we may be slightly short on stewards for that day.

Pete, I've got you down for Saturday even though you forgot to PM me. :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (17/11/09)

Stuster said:


> We're going to be starting at 10am sharp, so if all judges can arrive around 9.30 that'd be perfect. We should be finished by 4.30 or so. Lunch provided. Looks like we've got nearly enough judges or stewards now after a late flurry though you can never have too many.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I did pm you, Stu? Might've forgotten to actually press the send button.


----------



## MaestroMatt (17/11/09)

Now....I am not sure how it works (let alone having ever even BEEN to a brewing comp) but I would be happy to help as a steward (or whatever) on Sunday morning if you are still looking for people.

Let me know 

Matt


----------



## floppinab (17/11/09)

If anyone has a portable aircon or a few of those portable industrial fans they'd be handy to. :excl: :excl: 
We are going to cook in that shed out there I think.

Saturday Chance afternoon shower/thunderstorm.

City: Min: 24 Max: 35
West: Min: 21 Max: 41 

Sunday A few showers.

City: Min: 22 Max: 30
West: Min: 21 Max: 37


----------



## crozdog (17/11/09)

MaestroMatt said:


> Now....I am not sure how it works (let alone having ever even BEEN to a brewing comp) but I would be happy to help as a steward (or whatever) on Sunday morning if you are still looking for people.
> 
> Let me know
> 
> Matt


Come on Down Matt. We'll be there about 9.30 if you can count & open a beer -not necessarily at the same time  you'll be right

Good call Gav - I have a couple of fans i can chuck in the car.


----------



## MaestroMatt (17/11/09)

crozdog said:


> Come on Down Matt. We'll be there about 9.30 if you can count & open a beer -not necessarily at the same time  you'll be right
> 
> Good call Gav - I have a couple of fans i can chuck in the car.




Yep - I'll be there. All organised with Stuster.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/11/09)

floppinab said:


> If anyone has a portable aircon or a few of those portable industrial fans they'd be handy to. :excl: :excl:
> We are going to cook in that shed out there I think.
> 
> Saturday Chance afternoon shower/thunderstorm.
> ...





FLUCK ! Maybe I should stay in Tuross Head with my sea breeze !

See you blokes there .. can't promise 9.30am turn up but see how I go. I'll be the big fat bearded bloke sweating a lot !


----------



## sirotilc (20/11/09)

floppinab said:


> If anyone has a portable aircon or a few of those portable industrial fans they'd be handy to. :excl: :excl:
> We are going to cook in that shed out there I think.
> 
> Saturday Chance afternoon shower/thunderstorm.
> ...



Clothing optional judging? :huh:


----------



## eric8 (20/11/09)

I would happily swap working Sat for being there, but will be mowing lawns most of the day :angry:


----------



## petesbrew (20/11/09)

sirotilc said:


> Clothing optional judging? :huh:


no thanks. I'll save you the distress.


----------



## Doc (20/11/09)

Hopefully it is cooler than today.

Just took this piccy outside 10 mins ago.

Link to piccy

Doc


----------



## MaestroMatt (20/11/09)

That's nuts Doc! Im in the City at the moment and it is 35 on paper but feels like 30..not too bad with a nice sea breeze


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/11/09)

Minor change of plans ! A carload of illegal immigrants from back of Wagga have just turned up at my doorstep - driven mad by the heat they have abandoned the family farm and come to the beach for a few days. Going back Sunday, so I'll abandon the Saturday at Castle Hill for a Sunday session. Sorry guys ! But these things happen! Sorry Stu !


----------



## Stuster (20/11/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Minor change of plans ! A carload of illegal immigrants from back of Wagga have just turned up at my doorstep - driven mad by the heat they have abandoned the family farm and come to the beach for a few days. Going back Sunday, so I'll abandon the Saturday at Castle Hill for a Sunday session. Sorry guys ! But these things happen! Sorry Stu !



That's actually better, FGZ. :icon_cheers: 

Enjoy the day with the immigrants and see you Sunday.


----------



## syd_03 (20/11/09)

Stuster said:


> That's actually better, FGZ. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Enjoy the day with the immigrants and see you Sunday.



I can't make it tomorrow now Stuster, I have a yeast infection...


----------



## syd_03 (20/11/09)

syd_03 said:


> I can't make it tomorrow now Stuster, I have a yeast infection...


In my fermenter; or so it seems.....

I'll be there tomorrow, I'll hit you up for some advice then.

Cheers Jason.


----------



## RetsamHsam (21/11/09)

How did it go today? Looks like one of my entries might be sour, was going to be my case swap beer aswell..


----------



## Stuster (22/11/09)

Went pretty well yesterday. Got through a fair whack of the beers, with a few more to go today.

If anybody wants to add to their bottle collection, I'd suggest turning up at the show grounds today at around 2pm and you can take away as many as you can carry.


----------



## Barry (22/11/09)

Are the results in yet?


----------



## Stuster (22/11/09)

Yes, but I'm not telling you.


----------



## RetsamHsam (22/11/09)

The suspense is killing me  

When will you be divulging??


----------



## Stuster (22/11/09)

Hmmmm. :unsure: 




Not yet. :lol: 




But soon.


----------



## Stuster (22/11/09)

Ok, here they are. Full results in the PDF. Congratulations to all winners and especially to 

Champion Brewers: Barry Cranston & Christopher Brown
Best of Show Beer: Danny Hannan.


New PDF added with judges and stewards information. Thanks to you all and to Heather for all her work. :super: 

View attachment Castle_Hill_2009_Results.pdf


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (22/11/09)

Yay, thanks Stuster


----------



## RetsamHsam (22/11/09)

Awesome, Thanks Stu..

What does HC stand for?


----------



## glennheinzel (22/11/09)

Thanks to Stuster, the ISB's and all other volunteers for running the comp. 

Congrats to the winners, but also congrats to my fellow Hills Brewers who picked up a few placings, HC's and Beer of Show.


----------



## RetsamHsam (22/11/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> What does HC stand for?



Highest in Sub-Class maybe...


----------



## Stuster (22/11/09)

Highly Commended.


----------



## petesbrew (22/11/09)

Frickin' Woo Hoo! 2nd place!  
Well done Stu, and co. for running the comp, especially in the heat today.
And a huge congrats to all other place winners.


----------



## matho (22/11/09)

petesbrew said:


> Frickin' Woo Hoo! 2nd place!
> Well done Stu, and co. for running the comp, especially in the heat today.
> And a huge congrats to all other place winners.




well done mate


----------



## Damian44 (22/11/09)

I dropped a beer off at The Country Brewer at Casula, but i cant see my name on the list. He's probably living the high life with my $5.


----------



## Stuster (22/11/09)

Damien (and others)

I'll be contacting CB tomorrow about this and will let you know when I know.


----------



## floppinab (22/11/09)

A 2nd and a 3rd, woooshhka. I thought the Smoked Porter would hold up but the Bitter was really an afterthought, a real surprise but the given the judges involved I certainly can't argue with them.

I'll post the Porter recipe Stu but the Bitter............mmm you'll have to ply me and when you find out you'll know why!!!!!

Very impressed with the standard, very few beers I judged on the Sat. were in bad territory. Well done to all.


----------



## KillerRx4 (22/11/09)

Ahha I am amazed my flanders red scored a second! I am unable to drink it personally. Anyone want 18litres ? :lol: 

But I knew the Rauchbier was good! 97% Rauchmalt FTW!

Well done everyone involved running the comp. Bloody hot weather over the 2 days, I spent a good portion of it in the pool


----------



## Stuster (22/11/09)

Ok, Gav, will be questioning you at the brew day.

I've put the PDF here again (and modified the earlier post) to put in the information about the stewards and judges. Thanks to you all and to Heather for all her work. :super: 


View attachment Castle_Hill_2009_Results.pdf


----------



## Stuster (22/11/09)

KillerRx4 said:


> Ahha I am amazed my flanders red scored a second! I am unable to drink it personally. Anyone want 18litres ? :lol:



I think you may have a taker for that. One of the judges is in love with your beer. :lol: 

I think I'll let him out himself though. I think you can expect some urgent PMs,KillerRx4.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (22/11/09)

Ha, first ever home brew comp and I get a second............. with my mead.

Thanks to all involved, roll on the next comp.

Cheers
DK

:beer:


----------



## collin wiggins (22/11/09)

thanks to all the organiser ,very happy with a first in the pales
must be doing something right


----------



## sirotilc (22/11/09)

KillerRx4 said:


> Ahha I am amazed my flanders red scored a second! I am unable to drink it personally. Anyone want 18litres ? :lol:



I'm not the judge in question but I'd happily take some off your hands :chug: 
(that emoticon should be sipping very tenderly though given the pH of that beast you made)

Great fun to be involved, and happy to see the judges didn't hate my first few AG's - I am happy at the scores I got for my Saison and (lonely) Witbier, and looking forward to getting the full score sheets.


----------



## O'Henry (22/11/09)

Just checking, the scores are out of 150, right?

Thanks to everyone involved in the comp. I'm sure it was a killer in the heat. Am looking forward to my result sheets...


----------



## Stuster (23/11/09)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='557440' date='Nov 22 2009, 11:34 PM']Just checking, the scores are out of 150, right?[/quote]

Yep, 3 judges scoring out of 50 so out of 150 all up.


----------



## kabooby (23/11/09)

Dropped my beers to Country brewer Casula aswell. Can't see my name on the list. 

Kabooby


----------



## Gulpa (23/11/09)

Thanks for putting in the effort, Stu. And thanks to everyone involved. It must have been a challenge in that heat. Great work getting the results out so quickly.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## mikem108 (23/11/09)

Thanks to everyone who helped make this a smooth running event, the comp virgins in both stewarding and judging did a great job and it was excellent to see the participation of some new blood.

Now about that Flanders Red, mmmm sour funky nectar :icon_drool2:


----------



## eric8 (23/11/09)

Thanks for running the Comp guys.
And thanks to Muggus for his Bitter recipe, earned me an HC!! hahaha


----------



## Lindsay Dive (23/11/09)

My wife and I have not been to a competition for about two years and I felt it was time that I got off my arse and helped out.

It was great to catch up with Barry again and to meet a whole bunch of new brewers to me. 

I would have enjoyed the days a little bit better if we weren't blasted by the hot winds for both days.

Congratulations to all the winners and also to the other competitors.

It's shame that I can't put many user names to faces I met over the weekend. But one thing I must say, I have never met a craftbrewer who was not a nice person to talk to. 

Congratulations to Stuart, well done!!


----------



## crozdog (23/11/09)

A great range of fantastic beers were presented! I was really impressed by the quality of most of the beers i judged - Sorry about the "chunks" comment Danny, but you redeemed yourself with that RIS - nectar!!!!! 

Great also to see some new judges and stweards helping out Thanks for your help.

Big ups to Stu for the effort in putting this together and running it so smoothly :super:


----------



## Armstrong (23/11/09)

Damian44 said:


> I dropped a beer off at The Country Brewer at Casula, but i cant see my name on the list. He's probably living the high life with my $5.



For those who dropped off entries at The Country Brewer, we were advised that ... "there's been a mix up about who was to get the entries from Girraween".

We advised the organisors on Friday that they were still here. I suggest those entrant contact the organisors to see whether they intend to judge your entries ... but considering that the results have already been posted, you may as well come and pick them back up.

Cheers


----------



## MattC (23/11/09)

Thanks to Stu, the judges, stewards and others that helped out. I am sure that there is a heap of organisation that goes into these events. Brewers such as myself who live quite a distance away from the event and cant really help out, really do appreciate the effort that you guys put into this event. Cheers to you guys. :beer: 

Im happy my results and am looking forward to the feedback from the judges!!

I entered a chocolate stout into the specialties cat. under spiced beer, however it has come up on the list as a ginger spiced beer ????


Regards

Matt Cawley


----------



## Stuster (23/11/09)

Will look into that tonight, Matt. :huh:


----------



## Jazzafish (23/11/09)

Hey Stuster!

Thanks for putting this competition together, and apologies that I was not able to help this year.

Just a question regarding the results being sorted. On the PDF, you have the place, name, beer & total columns. I was stoked to see my name in first place in the Belgian Dark Strong Ale with 117 points. However, I see a 119.5 for Barry Cranston's Belgian Dark Strong Ale, yet he is in 3rd place. Is that correct? 

Just want to be certain I deserve the 1st place?


----------



## Ross (23/11/09)

Jazzafish - It's explained on the results sheet download.

* The number of entries for this year was excellent with a total of 163 entries. Due to this some flights were split between tables of judges. This ensured that no beers were judged by entrants. At the end of flights, the best beers from each table were judged by three experienced judges and the winners were selected. This means that in some cases the highest scoring beer did not win the flight.


Cheers Ross


----------



## [email protected] (23/11/09)

Me a champion Brewer! So Stoked!!
Big thanks to everyone involved.




Jazzafish said:


> Just a question regarding the results being sorted. On the PDF, you have the place, name, beer & total columns. I was stoked to see my name in first place in the Belgian Dark Strong Ale with 117 points. However, I see a 119.5 for Barry Cranston's Belgian Dark Strong Ale, yet he is in 3rd place. Is that correct?
> 
> Just want to be certain I deserve the 1st place?



I too am a little confused with the numbers, for the British and Irish Ales my total is 123.5 and the 1st place was 116 and i only got a HC?


----------



## [email protected] (23/11/09)

Ross said:


> Jazzafish - It's explained on the results sheet download.
> 
> * The number of entries for this year was excellent with a total of 163 entries. Due to this some flights were split between tables of judges. This ensured that no beers were judged by entrants. At the end of flights, the best beers from each table were judged by three experienced judges and the winners were selected. This means that in some cases the highest scoring beer did not win the flight.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ross, i went straight to the results and skipped the info up the top


----------



## Stuster (23/11/09)

Thanks for pointing it out, Ross. I kind of knew everyone would skip the explanation bit. :lol: 

Well done slagster and Jazzafish. Both very good beers. :icon_drool2: 

Would be good to see some of the recipes if any of those who placed (including HC) are willing to share. :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (23/11/09)

slagster said:


> Me a champion Brewer! So Stoked!!
> Big thanks to everyone involved.
> 
> 
> ...


well done with the 123.5, Slagster. That's an awesome score!
And yeah, I was confused till I read the notes too.


----------



## RetsamHsam (23/11/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Looks like one of my entries might be sour, was going to be my case swap beer aswell..



Got a HC with the dark ale I thought had gone funky.. I must have just had a bad bottle the other day.


----------



## Muggus (23/11/09)

Woo, 1st place Weizenbock! Sweeeet.



eric8 said:


> Thanks for running the Comp guys.
> And thanks to Muggus for his Bitter recipe, earned me an HC!! hahaha


Well done Eric! You obviously did a better job with it than me...I submitted mine and only got 85.  

Thanks alot for everyone involved in the judging and running of things. Especially Stu, you've obviously gone to alot of trouble for this, I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Jazzafish (23/11/09)

Ross said:


> Jazzafish - It's explained on the results sheet download.
> 
> * The number of entries for this year was excellent with a total of 163 entries. Due to this some flights were split between tables of judges. This ensured that no beers were judged by entrants. At the end of flights, the best beers from each table were judged by three experienced judges and the winners were selected. This means that in some cases the highest scoring beer did not win the flight.
> 
> ...




I gues my wife is kinda right when she says I have selective hearing...


----------



## Bizier (23/11/09)

KillerRx4 said:


> Ahha I am amazed my flanders red scored a second! I am unable to drink it personally. Anyone want 18litres ? :lol:



B)

I think I drank most of what you entered.


----------



## Jazzafish (23/11/09)

Stuster said:


> Thanks for pointing it out, Ross. I kind of knew everyone would skip the explanation bit. :lol:
> 
> Well done slagster and Jazzafish. Both very good beers. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Would be good to see some of the recipes if any of those who placed (including HC) are willing to share. :icon_cheers:



Here is the Roggenbier that placed 4th:
Be interested to read the notes. This was the first attempt at the style. I think I needed a bit more bitterness/hardness in the water next time.

Roggenbier 

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.96
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.750
Anticipated EBC: 30.5
Anticipated IBU: 15.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
48.0 3.34 kg. Rye Malt America 1.030 7
46.7 3.25 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
3.6 0.25 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125
1.8 0.12 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Super Alpha Pellet 12.00 14.7 60 min.
12.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.20 0.5 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Tsp Yeast Nutrient Other 0 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP300 Hefeweizen Ale


and here is the 1st placed Dark Belgian Strong Ale:

I brewed this one a few years ago when I found out my wife was pregnant with our first. The Cardomon and corriander has mellowed alot to leave a complexity to the balance. Was too much in the first six months. I pitched the starter at 20*C then turned the fridge off after 2 days, letting it rise naturally until it finnished. Note that outside temps were ~14 *C. So this idea may not work well in summer!

9 month Strong Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.50
Anticipated OG: 1.078 Plato: 18.836
Anticipated EBC: 42.1
Anticipated IBU: 25.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
58.8 5.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.039 3
11.8 1.00 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0
11.8 1.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.039 13
4.1 0.35 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 45
4.1 0.35 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 236
4.1 0.35 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125
4.1 0.35 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.039 15
1.2 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Hallertauer Pacific Pellet 4.20 25.3 60 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Tsp Cardamom Seed Spice 0 Min.(boil) 
2.00 Tsp Corriander Seed Spice 0 Min.(boil) 
1.00 Tsp Yeast Nutrient Other 0 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP500 Trappist Ale


----------



## Bizier (23/11/09)

Thanks to Stu for the great job organising. Also thanks to the wonderful ladies allowing us to be part of the Castle Hill Show, I liked being reminded that men can engage in a craft also.
Thanks to especially Mike, but also to Craig and Joe for imparting their sage wisdom. I had an absolutely fantastic day.


----------



## Stuster (23/11/09)

MattC said:


> I entered a chocolate stout into the specialties cat. under spiced beer, however it has come up on the list as a ginger spiced beer ????



Oops. You are (obviously) right. Corrected PDF below.

View attachment Castle_Hill_2009_Results.pdf


----------



## MattC (23/11/09)

Thanks stu. 


Stuster said:


> Oops. You are (obviously) right. Corrected PDF below.
> 
> View attachment 33329


----------



## lagers44 (23/11/09)

Well there you go .............. been AG for 12years now and this is my first comp entry and it's still sitting at Country Brewer casula.
I'll bite my tongue and put on a happy face.

:angry: 

lagers


----------



## KillerRx4 (23/11/09)

sirotilc said:


> I'm not the judge in question but I'd happily take some off your hands :chug:
> (that emoticon should be sipping very tenderly though given the pH of that beast you made)



Your more than welcome to come round & grab some. Bring a keg or some bottles to fill with the cpbf. same goes to anyone else that took a fancy to it... Ive still got another 25lt in a cube conditioning that I brewed off the back of this batch, Its probably even more sour! :lol: 

PM me for details if you want to take up the offer.


----------



## kabooby (23/11/09)

lagers44 said:


> Well there you go .............. been AG for 12years now and this is my first comp entry and it's still sitting at Country Brewer casula.
> I'll bite my tongue and put on a happy face.
> 
> :angry:
> ...



Feel your pain Lagers. I tweaked a few things that effected my scores at the states, put in some extra effort and I was really looking forward to this comp.

Do me a favour, if you go and pick your beer up can you grab mine too  

Kabooby


----------



## lagers44 (24/11/09)

kabooby said:


> Feel your pain Lagers. I tweaked a few things that effected my scores at the states, put in some extra effort and I was really looking forward to this comp.
> 
> Do me a favour, if you go and pick your beer up can you grab mine too
> 
> Kabooby



Sure Kabooby , i'll see if i can swing by this afternoon.


----------



## Armstrong (24/11/09)

lagers44 said:


> Sure Kabooby , i'll see if i can swing by this afternoon.



Your entires were sent to Girraween for pick up ... that never happened.

I will get them back to Casula for you by Thursday so you can pick them up.


----------



## Armstrong (24/11/09)

Stuster said:


> Damien (and others)
> 
> I'll be contacting CB tomorrow about this and will let you know when I know.



Nobody really cares if someone turns around and says ... "Sorry guys, we stuffed up. Because of a mix up the entries weren't picked up" ... no harm done!

BUT ... don't make out that you didn't know about it!

Our sponsorship dollars don't really seem that well spent when it is inferred that "Country Brewer is living the high life on someone's $5 entry fee.


----------



## crozdog (24/11/09)

Armstrong said:


> Nobody really cares if someone turns around and says ... "Sorry guys, we stuffed up. Because of a mix up the entries weren't picked up" ... no harm done!
> 
> BUT ... don't make out that you didn't know about it!
> 
> Our sponsorship dollars don't really seem that well spent when it is inferred that "Country Brewer is living the high life on someone's $5 entry fee.



Armstrong,

I've written this response because I care. Because Stuart cares. Because Mike, Gav, Craig and others care. 

As Stuart stated up front, there was an administrative stuffup which caused this issue. He has never said he didn't know about it, just it was too late to pick up those entries when he received your email advice. 

In hindsight, there are several things that could have been done that would have made it possible to pick them up in time for the comp. Unfortunately, what happened has happened & none of us can change that. None of us have made excuses. The organisers have learnt from this and will be modifying how we organise/run other comps in future. 

I believe the comment about the entry fee was intended as a satirical comment by an entrant and not as an insult to you or your organisation & outlets. The inference you make is certainly not felt by the comp organisers. Your support for this and other events IS greatly appreciated - thanks. :beer: I hope you and your organisation continue your valuable support for competitions such as this in future as without it, there would be less events like this comp.

Kabooby, Lagers, Damian and anyone else affected, everyone involved in arranging this comp is extremely sorry and embarrased that this occurred. Again our apologies.

Philip Crossley
AKA Crozdog


----------



## Damian44 (24/11/09)

Armstrong said:


> Nobody really cares if someone turns around and says ... "Sorry guys, we stuffed up. Because of a mix up the entries weren't picked up" ... no harm done!
> 
> BUT ... don't make out that you didn't know about it!
> 
> Our sponsorship dollars don't really seem that well spent when it is inferred that "Country Brewer is living the high life on someone's $5 entry fee.




Armstrong im sorry if i caused offence with my comments. As Crozdog inferred they were toung in cheek. I hope this incident does not deter you or others from supporting this great hobby. 

TYVM Damian


----------



## Armstrong (24/11/09)

Damian44 said:


> Armstrong im sorry if i caused offence with my comments. As Crozdog inferred they were toung in cheek. I hope this incident does not deter you or others from supporting this great hobby.
> 
> TYVM Damian



Dont stress dude ... I know your comments were in jest ... it was the post that said they will ring us and let everyone know when they know which annoyed me. At that stage, they already knew and they should have just come clean then ... we all make mistakes. As it stood, it looked like TCB Casula was responsible for the entries not being passed on, and that was not acceptable.

We have always supported those who asked and have done for 10 years, but after the yelling match I just had on the phone ... we'll see.


----------



## Stuster (24/11/09)

Armstrong said:


> Dont stress dude ... I know your comments were in jest ... it was the post that said they will ring us and let everyone know when they know which annoyed me. At that stage, they already knew and they should have just come clean then ... we all make mistakes. As it stood, it looked like TCB Casula was responsible for the entries not being passed on, and that was not acceptable.
> 
> We have always supported those who asked and have done for 10 years, but after the yelling match I just had on the phone ... we'll see.



If you had read the other post I made you would have seen that I had already come clean. I just was not sure how we were going to proceed and wanted to talk to you before that. I didn't know that the beers had been taken from Casula to Girraween. 

However, that's long gone now. Will be posting up the PDFs without the mention to the Country Brewer as a sponsor tonight. <_<


----------



## mpc (25/11/09)

Hi all,

1st post (long time lurker)

Was stoked to get second place for my schwarzbier! I've only been doing AG for a year, and my second ever comp!

Thought I'd post my recipe for anyone who's interested:

Weyermann German Pils 58%
Weyermann Munich II 33%
Carafa Special II 4%
Caraaroma 2%
Melanoidin 2%
Pale Chocolate 1%

25gm Hallertauer, 12gm Northern Brewer and 15gm Tettnang @ 60min
15gm Hallertauer @ 15min

Mashed at 65C with a 15min mashout at 76C.

2 packs S-189 swiss lager yeast, fermented at 10C

29.5 IBUs, 1.052 OG, 1.013 FG

Thanks to all who helped run the comp, and thanks to all on this site who have posted recipes and useful info.


----------



## ChubbyBrew (26/11/09)

Stuster said:


> If you had read the other post I made you would have seen that I had already come clean. I just was not sure how we were going to proceed and wanted to talk to you before that. I didn't know that the beers had been taken from Casula to Girraween.
> 
> However, that's long gone now. Will be posting up the PDFs without the mention to the Country Brewer as a sponsor tonight. <_<



Someone from the comp called Country Brewer Casula and asked if there were any entries and I did say that they were being delivered to Girraween. That aside, No one came to Casula to pick up entries anyway.

For those who dropped entries off at Country Brewer Casula that were not picked up by the competition organisers, I have received them back today.

Let me know if you want to pick them up or if I can assist with any other arrangements.

Craig.
Country Brewer Casula


----------



## floppinab (26/11/09)

OKeeeey,

Here's the smoked Porter, 20% Rauch provides a feel of smokiness (a step up from a "hint"), mixture of spec malts provides the complexity.

recipe vol 16.00 L 
post boil vol 16.00 L 
OG 1.065 
IBU 40 
Colour 76 EBC 
BU:GU 0.62 
pre boil vol 33.00 L 
BG 1.031 
extract 2.68 kg 
grain mass 4.65 kg 

Joe White Ale 2.70 kg 313 HWE mash 4 EBC 
Weyermann Rauch 0.90 kg 313 HWE mash 5 EBC 
Joe White Munich 0.25 kg 321 HWE mash 22 EBC 
Joe White Light Crystal 0.30 kg 286 HWE mash 140 EBC 
Weyerman CaraMun I 0.30 kg 290 HWE mash 90 EBC 
Joe White Roasted (Black) 0.05 kg 282 HWE mash 1400 EBC 
Joe White Chocolate 0.15 kg 290 HWE mash 750 EBC 

Other Ingredients 
name quantity notes 
CaSO4 1.0 g None 
NAHCO3 5.0 g None 
CaCO3 5.0 g None 
WLP002 English Ale

Mash Schedule 
start temp grain mass start water water addition target temp strike temp water/grain to kettle time min
15 C 4.65 kg 0.00 L 9.00 L 68 C 82 C 1.94 L/kg 0.00 L 60 
68 C 4.65 kg 9.00 L 12.00 L 74 C 80 C 4.52 L/kg 15.00 L 60 
74 C 4.65 kg 6.00 L 17.00 L 74 C 74 C 4.95 L/kg 18.00 L 60 

Hops 
name form AA Qty time IBU 
Kent Golding (UK) pellet 4.7% 20.0 g 60 20.0 
Willamette pellet 4.9% 15.0 g 30 12.0 
Willamette pellet 4.9%  15.0 g 15 7.8 
Willamette pellet 4.9% 10.0 g 0 0.0 
Kent Golding (UK) pellet 4.7% 10.0 g 0 0.0


----------



## Stuster (3/12/09)

I just wanted to praise the sponsors who have stepped into the breach and agreed to provide prizes for the category winners.

The first place winners will now receive $50 vouchers from Dave at Dave's Home Brew and from Pat at Absolute Home Brew. :super: 

Second and third place winners will receive yeasts from Proculture. :super: 

Thanks to all these three for their kind support of the competition. :beer: 

I believe most or all of the score sheets were posted on Tuesday so you should be receiving them soon.


----------



## Muggus (3/12/09)

Stuster said:


> I just wanted to praise the sponsors who have stepped into the breach and agreed to provide prizes for the category winners.
> 
> The first place winners will now receive $50 vouchers from Dave at Dave's Home Brew and from Pat at Absolute Home Brew. :super:
> 
> ...


Great news Stu.
$50 voucher means I get my money back. :lol:


----------



## KillerRx4 (3/12/09)

Stuster said:


> I just wanted to praise the sponsors who have stepped into the breach and agreed to provide prizes for the category winners.
> 
> The first place winners will now receive $50 vouchers from Dave at Dave's Home Brew and from Pat at Absolute Home Brew. :super:
> 
> ...



Great to hear! 

Can we get a heads up when yeast is expected to be shipped? Will help to make sure it gets chucked in the fridge when it arrives.


----------



## Stuster (3/12/09)

Will let you know, killerRx4. Crozdog is going to post them out, but I'm sure he won't send them now till after the weekend. He has got some TechniIce so hopefully the yeast can stay fairly cool. Looking at the forecast for next week though, maybe we're crazy to send it then. :unsure:


----------



## barls (3/12/09)

looking forward to reading my sheets so i can modify my beer and become a better brewer.
see you both on sunday if not saturday.


----------



## MattC (8/12/09)

Stuster said:


> I believe most or all of the score sheets were posted on Tuesday so you should be receiving them soon.




Just wondering if anyone had received their scoresheets as yet? As I havnt?? Any news? Did I put down the correct address?


----------



## eric8 (8/12/09)

Not here either


----------



## Stuster (8/12/09)

I've just talked to Heather at the show who is posting out the score sheets. Apparently most went out last week and the rest are all sorted and should be going out in the next couple of days.


----------



## petesbrew (8/12/09)

Stuster said:


> I've just talked to Heather at the show who is posting out the score sheets. Apparently most went out last week and the rest are all sorted and should be going out in the next couple of days.


It's like waiting for fermentation hey? You've gotta be patient.

D'oh, wasn't in today's post either.


----------



## eric8 (12/12/09)

Stu,

did they get the rest posted out? I still haven't got mine


----------



## Stuster (12/12/09)

eric8 said:


> Stu,
> 
> did they get the rest posted out? I still haven't got mine



I haven't had mine either. (For some reason I didn't just put mine to the side on the day.  )

I spoke to Heather on Tuesday and she said they'd be posted out on Wednesday or Thursday. I will get on to her again on Tuesday (the day they are there).


----------



## RetsamHsam (15/12/09)

Score sheets are in


----------



## Stuster (15/12/09)

That's great news, Mashmaster.  

I've just spoken to Heather and she says everything has already been posted out.


----------



## eric8 (15/12/09)

Hopefully they will come today then

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Barry (15/12/09)

Just received mine.


----------



## Stuster (15/12/09)

Mine arrived too.

But who are these clowns that were judging. You'd think some of them had never judged a braggot before. :lol:


----------



## syd_03 (15/12/09)

Stuster said:


> Mine arrived too.
> 
> But who are these clowns that were judging. You'd think some of them had never judged a braggot before. :lol:



Totaly agree, bunch of clowns, bet some had never even judged a beer before either. :lol:


----------



## Muggus (15/12/09)

Recieved my results today also. Stoked with many of the comments, though I didn't realise we had so many doctors at AHB.  

Might have to post the recipe for my weizenbock by popular demand.


----------



## crozdog (15/12/09)

Muggus said:


> Recieved my results today also. Stoked with many of the comments, though I didn't realise we had so many doctors at AHB.



That'd be me!! B) :huh: 

Let me know if you need any decyphering  

Will try & get yeast sent out early next week. Sorry for the delay - been flat out trying to close things out before xmas.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (15/12/09)

Stuster said:


> Mine arrived too.
> 
> But who are these clowns that were judging. You'd think some of them had never judged a braggot before. :lol:



Thanks for the inspirational words.


----------



## Stuster (15/12/09)

Lindsay Dive said:


> Thanks for the inspirational words.



 

 


Hope you do know I was joking, Lindsay. The comments were actually useful and I've already talked to two of the judges about my poor-performing braggot (I hear they should recover in time.  )

As far as I know, this is the first beer comp in NSW in quite some time to have a section for meads and ciders. Hopefully more comps can include them in future.


----------



## Gulpa (16/12/09)

Scoresheets arrived today. Thanks everyone involved.

Best comment was:

Mouthfeel: "Not tasting it again to see" :lol: I guess some people dont get Brett.  

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## syd_03 (16/12/09)

Got mine today too. Thanks for the contructive feed back guys. Glad there was nothing too critical, just some good pointers.


----------



## petesbrew (17/12/09)

Gulpa said:


> Scoresheets arrived today. Thanks everyone involved.
> 
> Best comment was:
> 
> ...


That's a crackup!

Good feedback from the judges with my entries. But it looks like I've gotta ramp up the hops in future.


----------



## MattC (17/12/09)

Got my Judging sheets yesterday, thanks to all the judges and their valuable feedback. I felt like a pharmacist whilst reading a few  

With the yeasts that are being sent out, I am going away next week and I dont want that nice proculture yeast to sit on my doorstep or in the postoffice for a week. Can I give an alternative address??

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (17/12/09)

MattC said:


> With the yeasts that are being sent out, I am going away next week and I dont want that nice proculture yeast to sit on my doorstep or in the postoffice for a week. Can I give an alternative address??
> 
> Cheers




+1 to give an alternative address, wouldn't like my yeasts to have to suffer in a postoffice awaiting my arrival


----------



## Stuster (17/12/09)

MattC and slagster, could you PM Crozdog and let him know the address you want them sent to.

Any prize recipes you want to share BTW? :icon_cheers:


----------



## MattC (17/12/09)

Yeah sure stu, should i just post them on here, or add them to the recipe DB and then add a link to this thread???


----------



## [email protected] (17/12/09)

Stuster said:


> MattC and slagster, could you PM Crozdog and let him know the address you want them sent to.
> 
> Any prize recipes you want to share BTW? :icon_cheers:



Will do

Ok here's my American IPA taken straight our of beer smith

Type: All Grain
Date: 11/10/2009 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Chris Benson 
Boil Size: 29.67 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Chris' Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Traditional Ale Malt (5.0 EBC) Grain 88.24 % 
0.20 kg Cara Malt (50.0 EBC) Grain 3.92 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (145.0 EBC) Grain 3.92 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt (3.5 EBC) Grain 3.92 % 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 17.4 IBU 
13.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (40 min) Hops 11.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (20 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (10 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
5.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
5.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.047 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.19 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.56 % 
Bitterness: 34.9 IBU Calories: 439 cal/l 
Est Color: 16.7 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 5.10 kg 
Sparge Water: 15.99 L Grain Temperature: 20.6 C 
Sparge Temperature: 80.0 C TunTemperature: 20.6 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 13.30 L of water at 72.1 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.51 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 



Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time). 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Kegged (Forced CO2) Volumes of CO2: 2.5 
Pressure/Weight: 11.9 PSI Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 4.0 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 11.1 C 

Notes

Dry Hopped 18/10/2009


----------



## stm (17/12/09)

Thanks to the judges for some useful constructive feedback, and to Stuster and others for their hard work.


----------



## Stuster (17/12/09)

Either way, Matt.

Looks nice, Chris. I haven't tried the Simcoe/Cascade combo before. So many things to try. :icon_drool2:


----------



## MattC (17/12/09)

My Weissbier which score 3rd in Wheats and Hybrids


Fishbone Weissbier
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 17/07/2009 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier Brewer: Matt Cawley 
Batch Size: 28.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 35.67 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 % Equipment: My Mash Stuff 
Actual Efficiency: 75.52 % 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 52.17 % 
2.25 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 39.13 % 
0.50 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 8.70 % 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.60 %] (60 min) Hops 12.3 IBU 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 gm Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weizen (WB-06) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.052 SG (1.044-1.052 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.049 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG (1.010-1.014 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Color: 7.1 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 12.3 IBU (8.0-15.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 4.9 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.81 % (4.30-5.60 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 4.56 % 
Actual Calories: 461 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out Mash Tun Weight: 8.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 5.75 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 26.44 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 


Mash Notes
Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time).
Carbonation and Storage Carbonation Type: Kegged (Forced CO2) Carbonation Volumes: 2.9 (2.5-2.9 vols) 
Estimated Pressure: 198.8 KPA Kegging Temperature: 15.6 C 
Pressure Used: - Age for: 4.0 Weeks 
Storage Temperature: 11.1 C 


Notes
Ferment at 18 Deg to minimise banana and bubblegum flavours.


----------



## MattC (17/12/09)

My FES (3rd place)

Fishbone Best Extra Stout
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 16/05/2009 
Style: Foreign Extra Stout Brewer: Matt Cawley 
Batch Size: 26.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 33.13 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % Equipment: My Mash Stuff 
Actual Efficiency: 83.99 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.10 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 68.92 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 13.51 % 
0.25 kg Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) Grain 3.38 % 
0.25 kg Choclolate Malt (1200.0 EBC) Grain 3.38 % 
0.20 kg Black Malt (1300.0 EBC) Grain 2.70 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 2.70 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 2.70 % 
0.20 kg Roast Barley (Bairds) (1400.0 EBC) Grain 2.70 % 
42.00 gm Northern Brewer [7.60 %] (60 min) Hops 27.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (20 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles 2007 Crop [3.90 %] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
1.37 gm Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.37 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs Premium Ale (AKA S-04) (Craftbrewer #S - 04) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.066 SG (1.056-1.075 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.074 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.019 SG (1.010-1.018 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.025 SG 
Estimated Color: 93.0 EBC (59.1-78.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 44.4 IBU (30.0-70.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 20.8 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 6.16 % (5.50-8.00 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 6.41 % 
Actual Calories: 723 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out Mash Tun Weight: 8.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 7.40 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 21.24 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 19.30 L of water at 77.0 C 70.0 C 45 min 


Mash Notes
Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time).
Carbonation and Storage Carbonation Type: Kegged (Forced CO2) Carbonation Volumes: 2.0 (2.0-2.6 vols) 
Estimated Pressure: 44.8 KPA Kegging Temperature: 4.0 C 
Pressure Used: - Age for: 2.0 Weeks 
Storage Temperature: 4.0 C


----------



## crozdog (17/12/09)

Thanks for sharing the recipes guys, they were great beers!! :beer:

drop me a PM with your alternate mailing address & I'll send em there next Monday. MattC tried to PM you but flood control had kicked in


----------



## MattC (18/12/09)

Crozdog, what is flood control??? Just let me know that you got that alternative address??

Cheers

MattC


----------



## kabooby (18/12/09)

slagster said:


> Will do
> 
> Ok here's my American IPA taken straight our of beer smith
> 
> ...



Chris is this the recipe for your IPA or APA. Looks like a nice APA but seems to be a bit light on all fronts for an IPA :unsure: 

Kabooby


----------



## [email protected] (18/12/09)

kabooby said:


> Chris is this the recipe for your IPA or APA. Looks like a nice APA but seems to be a bit light on all fronts for an IPA :unsure:
> 
> Kabooby



Sorry your right this is my APA here's my IPA you will actually notice there's not much difference in IBU's but the Galaxy Hops put out a punch!

Type: All Grain
Date: 10/10/2009 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Chris Benson 
Boil Size: 29.67 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Chris' Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Traditional Ale Malt (5.0 EBC) Grain 89.11 % 
0.30 kg Cara Malt (50.0 EBC) Grain 5.94 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (3.5 EBC) Grain 4.95 % 
30.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
9.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (60 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
9.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (20 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
9.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (15 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (10 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
11.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (5 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
12.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.051 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.14 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.82 % 
Bitterness: 34.8 IBU Calories: 481 cal/l 
Est Color: 12.0 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 5.05 kg 
Sparge Water: 16.16 L Grain Temperature: 20.7 C 
Sparge Temperature: 80.0 C TunTemperature: 21.1 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 13.17 L of water at 72.1 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.43 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 



Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time). 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Kegged (Forced CO2) Volumes of CO2: 2.5 
Pressure/Weight: 11.9 PSI Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 4.0 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 11.1 C 

Notes

Dry Hopped 18/10/2009


----------



## kabooby (18/12/09)

Looks nice.

Love my IPA's at the moment and I have a heap of galaxy. Might give this one a go.

My last IPA had 360g of hops in a 40L batch.

Kabooby


----------



## RetsamHsam (18/12/09)

kabooby said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> Love my IPA's at the moment and I have a heap of galaxy. Might give this one a go.
> 
> ...



The 'Pliny the Elder' clone is on my to do list.. It weighs in with a shade under 1Kg of hops in a 30L batch :icon_drunk:


----------



## crozdog (18/12/09)

MattC said:


> Crozdog, what is flood control??? Just let me know that you got that alternative address??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MattC


yeah got it.

flood control has been set on the site to stop / reduce the sending of many PM's in a short space of time.


----------



## Jazzafish (27/12/09)

Got my prizes before Christmas.

Big Thanks to the organisers and also to Absolute Home Brew for picking up the sponsorship. I've been meaning to pop in and visit your store, now my sister in law has moved out to Penrith, I'll have a pit stop next visit. Looking forward to it.


----------



## barls (27/12/09)

anyone still havent got their results or am i the only one????


----------



## Stuster (27/12/09)

Hopefully you are the only one, barls.  

I'm pretty sure from talking to Heather last week that they were all sent. Let's hope they're just stuck in the post somewhere.


----------



## barls (27/12/09)

its probably waiting for me as im up the coast


----------



## petesbrew (28/12/09)

barls said:


> its probably waiting for me as im up the coast


I got my results a few weeks ago, but am still waiting on the prize.... but Christmas mail being what it is. I'll keep waiting.


----------



## barls (29/12/09)

still no results and i was looking forward to getting them as its the first time i entered my braggot


----------



## KillerRx4 (6/1/10)

I had a voucher waiting for me at parents place when I dropped in today. No yeast though. Hope it was delayed in sending & not sitting around at a post office somewhere?


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (9/1/10)

Just wondering if the yeasties have been sent yet? I got my results before xmas.

Cheers
DK


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (12/1/10)

Anyone else got their prize?


----------



## Gulpa (12/1/10)

DK said:


> Anyone else got their prize?




Not yet. But its pretty hot to be sending yeast.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Stuster (12/1/10)

Um, the yeast sender has been very busy over the last few months but has promised to get going on it soon. Sorry about the delay but they will be sent. And as Andrew said, it hasn't been a great time for yeast to be in the post anyway. Thanks again to Proculture for sponsoring this.


----------



## barls (12/1/10)

prize im still waiting for my sheets. just a good question did anyone end up with mine?
just checking


----------



## petesbrew (13/1/10)

Stuster said:


> And as Andrew said, it hasn't been a great time for yeast to be in the post anyway. Thanks again to Proculture for sponsoring this.


Too true! And I've got to stop being so impatient.


----------



## petesbrew (1/3/10)

Had a nice little suprise in the letterbox this arvo, my Prooculture English Ale II yeast! Sadly, it had somehow leaked during transit (lets blame Aus Post for that one).
I've got a 40% full bottle with the gel packs in a ziplock bag, but it still leaked out. (and it smells pretty awesome)
But I have a stirplate, and can boost this baby up again.
Hopefully I'm the only one this will happen to, but maybe an option for a Sydney pickup point for prizes in future, in case this is an issue?

Cheers again to Stuster and Crozdog for a smoothly run comp. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## crozdog (2/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> Had a nice little suprise in the letterbox this arvo, my Prooculture English Ale II yeast! Sadly, it had somehow leaked during transit (lets blame Aus Post for that one).
> I've got a 40% full bottle with the gel packs in a ziplock bag, but it still leaked out. (and it smells pretty awesome)
> But I have a stirplate, and can boost this baby up again.
> Hopefully I'm the only one this will happen to, but maybe an option for a Sydney pickup point for prizes in future, in case this is an issue?
> ...



hi Pete, 

glad you got the yeast. A couple had leaked when I got em, so I washed em & tightened the lid before sending. Sorry if it leaked. hope you make something nice with it. 

Don't forget to let Proculture know if you make a winner - they have an honour board on their web site!!

Good suggestion re the pickup point. Thanks

Croz


----------



## KillerRx4 (2/3/10)

Thanks guys, got my proculture today too. cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Barry (2/3/10)

Use two of my two on Sunday. Thanks Croz for dropping them off.


----------



## petesbrew (3/3/10)

crozdog said:


> hi Pete,
> 
> glad you got the yeast. A couple had leaked when I got em, so I washed em & tightened the lid before sending. Sorry if it leaked. hope you make something nice with it.
> 
> ...



Sounds like Proculture could use better bottles? 
Anyhoo, shit happens- I'll start my recipe hunting today.


----------



## mahonya1 (3/3/10)

petesbrew said:


> Sounds like Proculture could use better bottles?
> Anyhoo, shit happens- I'll start my recipe hunting today.



I recieved mine too which had leaked. Will the yeast be OK to use if it has leaked? Does anyone know when the certificates will be sent out?


----------



## Stuster (3/3/10)

Mahony, the yeast should still be fine I'd say.

For certificates, we have to wait until after the show as they're going to be displayed there as we are part of the show. The show is coming up soon though so should be on their way to you not long after that.


----------



## [email protected] (11/3/10)

Picked my yeasts up from the post office today
Only found out today they were there because they tried to resend them because they stunk out the post office.
Opened the package and they had leaked and had spewed their guts up turning black and smelling like vomit. Straight in the bin they went

Not blaming you Crozdog you sent them Express Post. Australia Post are the ones to blame for not even leaving a missed delivery receipt in my letter box when they first arrived.


----------



## Thommo (11/3/10)

Just letting you all know that the Castle Hill Show is on this weekend. Not sure how long they take after that to send on the certificates and ribbons, but just a heads up that it would be getting closer.


----------



## Stuster (11/3/10)

Damn shame, slagster. 

We'll see what we can do. 



slagster said:


> Picked my yeasts up from the post office today
> Only found out today they were there because they tried to resend them because they stunk out the post office.
> Opened the package and they had leaked and had spewed their guts up turning black and smelling like vomit. Straight in the bin they went
> 
> Not blaming you Crozdog you sent them Express Post. Australia Post are the ones to blame for not even leaving a missed delivery receipt in my letter box when they first arrived.


----------



## Muggus (11/3/10)

Thommo said:


> Just letting you all know that the Castle Hill Show is on this weekend. Not sure how long they take after that to send on the certificates and ribbons, but just a heads up that it would be getting closer.


I'm tempted to check it out this year. 
I'll be down on the weekend anyway...it's on the Sunday right?


----------



## Stuster (11/3/10)

Muggus said:


> I'm tempted to check it out this year.
> I'll be down on the weekend anyway...it's on the Sunday right?



Sure is. Program of events here.

I should be there on Sunday. Must remember to wear my AHB cap. B)


----------



## KillerRx4 (12/3/10)

I'd be disappointed I'm going to miss out on checking it out & seeing my awards displayed, If I wasnt spending the weekend in port stephens tanking on at murrays. :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (12/3/10)

slagster said:


> Picked my yeasts up from the post office today
> Only found out today they were there because they tried to resend them because they stunk out the post office.
> Opened the package and they had leaked and had spewed their guts up turning black and smelling like vomit. Straight in the bin they went
> 
> Not blaming you Crozdog you sent them Express Post. Australia Post are the ones to blame for not even leaving a missed delivery receipt in my letter box when they first arrived.


That sucks Slagster. I hope the smell lingers in the Post Office. :icon_vomit:


----------



## petesbrew (14/3/10)

So, did anyone go?

We went to the show yesterday, but only found out the show entry cost when we were in line in the car. $40 including parking (last time I went to the Castle Hill show it was $20). Seeing we were only going to be there for an hour or two (toddlers don't have much staying power), it wasn't worth it. Would've been nice to see my prize on display but oh well.


----------



## petesbrew (20/4/10)

Got my ribbon in the post yesterday. Looks awesome! 
Sadly had to chuck my yeast though... it smelt like fish's arse. :icon_vomit: 
Maybe if I cleaned up the bottle when I received it, rather than sticking it in the fridge damp it could've been okay... not to worry.


----------

